# Toughest hunter on mountain still needs Dad



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Toughest hunter on mountain still needs Dad

SODA SPRINGS, Idaho  Heavy laces dug into my fingers as I pulled them tightly across the instep of my daughter's hunting boots, doing my best to ensure her foot wouldn't slide forward and jam her toes when we descended the mountain.

Forgive me the sentimentality, but I couldn't help but wonder how many times I tied Leah's shoes and boots 20 years before when she was a toddler, incapable of the task. Now, here we were bowhunting elk in southeastern Idaho, and she realized a renewed use for my shoe-tying skills.

http://www.greenbaypressgazette.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080921/GPG0204/809210734/1233


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats cause Dad's are more important to us girls than you'll ever know! Glad you were able to enjoy the moment!


----------

